# Corrupt A Config Game!



## emperor (Jun 25, 2017)

Okay here is how this works, it's like the corrupt a super power game, only this time with configurations.
For example I want a P100D with enhanced sound. The corruption is the sound is only enhanced for Justin Beiber and the car can't decelerate. 

Lets try this out.

I want a Blue Model 3 75D base.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

The blue has duckies and the base is third so you'll never get home. Fortunately, your dual motors will take up all the 14 cubic feet of trunk and frunk space so no worries about leaving your luggage in the hot car.

I want a grey Mode 3 75D w/air suspension, sub-zero, and pano roof.


----------

